# Tounge Weight????



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is my question guys? Will this work to find out my tounge weight?

I weighed my vehicle without trailer the other day, loaded with wife, kids, full tank of gas and simulated gear in the back.

Saturday I am going to hook up trailer and go weigh entire package. I use a wd setup. If i take numbers from this weigh and subtract original one will that give me tounge weight.

Here's my set up.
TV 2007 chevy tahoe ltz 5.3, 3.73
TT 2006 keystone outback 27rsds

My TV weights were as follows
front axle 2600
rear axle 2780
total 5380

I have gotten conflicting spec reports on how much the actual trailer weighs, see anywhere from 5400-5700 dry with 7200 max

So when I weigh the whole setup together and say my rear axle is now 3580, would that make my tounge weight 800. I'm just throwing that number out there, have no idea what it will be.

I do know I need to stay below my GAWR which is 4100 and total package weight which is 13000.

The trailer only has bare supplies in it right now and little water in fresh tank. I wan't to get first weight and then see what I have to work with.

Any experience on how much poundage I will put in a trailer like this. Trying to stay light and won't be towing with much water.

Thanks for all your help, been great guys.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin,

I provided the links to the exact in formation, for the answers you are seeking, on your other thread. I believe it is the most simplified information you'll find anywhere. I'm I wrong? Please explain.

Print out one of the following worksheets and follow the directions. CAT Scale or Single Axle Scale
Then input the weight information on the report.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Dave-Gray said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I provided the links to the exact in formation, for the answers you are seeking, on your other thread. I believe it is the most simplified information you'll find anywhere. I'm I wrong? Please explain.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave,
So according to that I need to do 3 weigh ins?
I have already done the TV alone so I can input that info
May be stupid question but the other two weigh ins say 1 with wd system activated and one without
Does this just mean weigh it like I would ready to cruise down the higway and then just disconnect the bars with chains and weigh it again? I have a eaz wd hitch setup. Thanks for all your help dave


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

kfcflores said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I provided the links to the exact in formation, for the answers you are seeking, on your other thread. I believe it is the most simplified information you'll find anywhere. I'm I wrong? Please explain.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave,
So according to that I need to do 3 weigh-ins?
I have already done the TV alone so I can input that info
May be stupid question but the other two weigh ins say 1 with wd system activated and one without
Does this just mean weigh it like I would ready to cruise down the higway and then just disconnect the bars with chains and weigh it again? I have a eaz wd hitch setup. Thanks for all your help dave
[/quote]

Yes. That's right. The only way to know true tongue weight is performing 3 weigh-ins. Otherwise, you could spend as much as $130 for a Sherline Trailer Tongue Weight Scale. Well, there is a technique that uses a bathroom scale. If you want info about that, let me know.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks again Dave. I'm going saturday after I pick up trailer from storage. Will I need to go again after it's all fully loaded or will I get a pretty good idea where I'm at? I'm referring to the tounge weight. I still plan on getting a number for the loaded setup.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

kfcflores said:


> Thanks again Dave. I'm going saturday after I pick up trailer from storage. Will I need to go again after it's all fully loaded or will I get a pretty good idea where I'm at? I'm referring to the tounge weight. I still plan on getting a number for the loaded setup.


Ultimately, it's imperative to weigh when you're fully loaded and ready to go. You'll learn where the weight is and how much. If you're not over the GVWR and the GCWR, you can move things around in the trailer to archive the recommended 10-15% true tongue weight. Granted, you still do not want to overload the rear axle. Weighing beforehand will give you some indication of the current condition. It's possible to find out that you may be overloaded in some areas before you load anything. If you want to, go ahead and get the unloaded weights and let me know what they are. I'll gladly discuss any potential issues.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

To get some starting numbers, I've always just disconnected and weighed the truck on scale section #1, the trailer tongue on section #2, and the trailer tires on section #3. Section #2 will obviously give you the tongue weight you're looking for. Sections 2 + 3 will give you the total trailer weight. You can do this both loaded and unloaded on different days and you won't tie up the scale while other people wait. You can get more technical and weigh the setup with WD attached / not attached, but quick and dirty with the trailer alone empty and loaded will give you good numbers to start with and you won't spend a fortune. Tongue weight will be fairly consistent on an unloaded trailer as you'll usually have propane and batteries. A properly loaded trailer will have 13-15% of that weight on the tongue, so if you do pack 1,000lb of "stuff", you're looking at adding about 130-150 more pounds to the tongue weight. So, for example, if your tongue weighs 500 pounds with the trailer empty, then it will probably weigh 630-650 pounds when loaded.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> To get some starting numbers, I've always just disconnected and weighed the truck on scale section #1, the trailer tongue on section #2, and the trailer tires on section #3. Section #2 will obviously give you the tongue weight you're looking for. Sections 2 + 3 will give you the total trailer weight. You can do this both loaded and unloaded on different days and you won't tie up the scale while other people wait. You can get more technical and weigh the setup with WD attached / not attached, but quick and dirty with the trailer alone empty and loaded will give you good numbers to start with and you won't spend a fortune. Tongue weight will be fairly consistent on an unloaded trailer as you'll usually have propane and batteries. A properly loaded trailer will have 13-15% of that weight on the tongue, so if you do pack 1,000lb of "stuff", you're looking at adding about 130-150 more pounds to the tongue weight. So, for example, if your tongue weighs 500 pounds with the trailer empty, then it will probably weigh 630-650 pounds when loaded.


I assume you are suggesting to disconnect the trailer on CAT Scale's three platform system.

I just received a conformation E-mail from my contact a CAT Scale (Headquarters Office) confirming that disconnecting trailers on their scales are prohibited.

On the FWS (conventional trailer) CAT Scale Worksheet, you'll find this statement: *CAUTION: **Never disconnect your towable on the scale.* (I will be improving this statement today.)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tongue weight can be derived without unhitching on the scale.

1 - Weigh the combo with weight distribution bars disconnected and the trailer on one scale pad and the truck on an another pad.

2 - Off the scale out of the way disconnect and unhitch the trailer. Re weigh the truck.

You now have the numbers you need to calculate the tongue weight.

Truck hitched weight minus the un hitched weight = tongue weight.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Tongue weight can be derived without unhitching on the scale.
> 
> 1 - Weigh the combo with weight distribution bars disconnected and the trailer on one scale pad and the truck on an another pad.
> 
> ...


Or you can do it that way. I've unhitched all of my trailers and weighed them the way I described and nobody has ever had a problem with it. They weren't CAT scales, but certified truck scales, and I always asked first if it would be ok. Saved me a second trip and some time hitching & unhitching. Guess it just depends on where you go.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Guess it just depends on where you go.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

So I went today loaded up and got some weights. It was busy so just did it with wd hooked up
Front axle 2660
Rear axle 3900
Trailer 5520
Total package 12080

Def pushing my max but that's where I'm at.

Out of curiosity why would my front axle weight go down when loaded with wd hooked up. 
Truck alone and front axle was 2800


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are some possibilities.

A correctly adjusted WD system should transfer some of the tongue weight to the front axle. I think either the WD system in not adjusted right or you could have the wrong size torsion bars. Tell us more about your WD system and its capacity.

You are now at 3900 pounds on the axle with the limit at 4100. Without the WD system activated, you'll even be closer to the limit if not over. Reducing tongue weight and axle weight requires moving some contents toward the rear of the trailer. It's balancing act, so to speak.

It doesn't appear that you are exceeding the maximum towing capacity yet. But what is the Tahoe's GCWR? If the GCWR is less than 12,080 pounds you're already in trouble.

Measuring true tongue weight is just one part of a totally safe towing condition. Most anyone can achieve the 10 to 15% tongue weight by moving things around, but that does not make the whole towing combination safe. I cannot stress enough the importance of completing FWS's weight report. At the very least, every RVer would wise to complete this report.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is how I see your numbers. The total weights are within limits. You are not exceeding any individual axle limit. It appears to me that you are not transferring enough weight to the front axle, that should be taken care of when you engage the WD bars. I think your original post stated the GCWR was 13000# but I don't see where you posted the GVWR. (sticker on the drivers door where the axle ratings were). Right now you are at 6560# for your truck I did a qwick search and found the 2007 new body style stated a GVWR of 7300#. If this matches or pretty close to the door sticker, you are under on all your weights.(were you should be).

Get the WD bars/hitch dialed in and distribute some weight to the front axle of your truck and you should be good.

What you have not stated is whether you weighed the truck loaded with DW dog... this would bring you closer to the limit.

But right now, after you engage the WD you would be good. I'm sure there are people out there driving down the road that are overloaded...just saying.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Update. 
I took one more link out on the wd set up and it rides much better. I also installed a sway friction bar and felt better on freeway. I'm glad I did a bunch of research on that and was prepared for the creaking at low speed turns. Kind of uneasy sound. So I think I'm all set for now. Maiden voyage is next weekend. Let u know how it goes. Someone asked what my gvcw was. Sticker says 7100 
Also can someone give me the breakdown on abbreviations. Like dw and other vehicle or people abbreviations I need to know. Thanks all
Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DW = D?????? Wife

Where D????? equals anything from Dear to any adjective that starts with D and depending on the situation.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

DW= Dear Wife
DH=Dear Husband
DD=Daughter
DS= Son
DF= Ahem dear FATHER yes I know what you are thinkin...

As Camper Andy stated what ever one once but the D is usually Dear... pretty sure I saw a link for this once

TV= Tow Vehicle
Tv=Television...

You will catch on fast.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i've unhooked on the CAT scales by my house and there has never been a problem....

just sayin....


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

willingtonpaul said:


> i've unhooked on the CAT scales by my house and there has never been a problem....
> 
> just sayin....


Yes I have as well!


----------

